# My highest paying day ever



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

With cash tips i made over $700 today💪🙌👏😎


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Congrats and well done, buddy~ surprised I beat the trolls here that are boutta say, "ooOoOoh aFtEr ExPeNsEs tHaTs hAlF a NiCkEl AnD yOuR cAr iS dEaD iN 11 sEcOndS"


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> Congrats and well done, buddy~ surprised I beat the trolls here that are boutta say, "ooOoOoh aFtEr ExPeNsEs tHaTs hAlF a NiCkEl AnD yOuR cAr iS dEaD iN 11 sEcOndS"


I posted this on another site and got nothing but that type of response...i was even told to kill myself....one said i burned through my brakes and burned $300 in gas...actually my brakes are fine and i used $45 in gas


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> I posted this on another site and got nothing but that type of response...i was even told to kill myself....one said i burned through my brakes and burned $300 in gas...actually my brakes are fine and i used $45 in gas


good job......ignore the trolls...they are nothing but mooching haters


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Ummm5487 said:


> I posted this on another site and got nothing but that type of response...i was even told to kill myself....one said i burned through my brakes and burned $300 in gas...actually my brakes are fine and i used $45 in gas


Lmfaoooo~🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 rly brings me back to my late teen years online gaming. I was constantly telling people to kill themselves. Used to joke if I go a couple days without telling someone to kill themselves I go into withdrawls. Love to see it hasn't died.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Awesome day! I have hit $300 several times in about 8-9 hours. Had I stayed out for 12 MAYBE 400-450. $700 is outstanding.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> I posted this on another site and got nothing but that type of response...i was even told to kill myself....one said i burned through my brakes and burned $300 in gas...actually my brakes are fine and i used $45 in gas


Should have told the brake moron
I wish i would have burned through 
YOUR BRAKES !!!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> Lmfaoooo~🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 rly brings me back to my late teen years online gaming. I was constantly telling people to kill themselves. Used to joke if I go a couple days without telling someone to kill themselves I go into withdrawls. Love to see it hasn't died.


Lol Now its "kys"....i use it every blue moon if someone is being a total dik


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Awesome day! I have hit $300 several times in about 8-9 hours. Had I stayed out for 12 MAYBE 400-450. $700 is outstanding.


But half was bonuses and streaks and surges....i was ready to tap out at $350...then i got a fire underneath me that helped me push it to another $350


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

may I ask how many hours?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> may I ask how many hours?


O GOD...you again!!!!.....ill say just under 12


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> O GOD...you again!!!!.....ill say just under 12


so much drama. Take a chill pill. So around $54 per hour. Well, sorry, lost me at 12 hours still.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> so much drama. Take a chill pill. So around $54 per hour. Well, sorry, lost me at 12 hours still.


I know you far too well....i knew i would lose you some where[/QUOTE]


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

your quoting skills need an update.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> your quoting skills need an update.


😐


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Ummm5487 said:


> I know you far too well....i knew i would lose you some where


Shaelsters girl be tellin him, "if you wanna get some of this I'm gonna need more than two minutes this time"

He hits her with the, "you lost me at 2 minutes"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Shynrix said:


> Shaelsters girl be tellin him


it's SHalester, little person. Please get it right. And don't project your short comings in public, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so much drama. Take a chill pill. So around $54 per hour. Well, sorry, lost me at 12 hours still.


12 hours is not that unreasonable.
Although I'm beat after 10 hours of driving, if I was on a roll making that amount of money, I can easily see myself driving 12 hours.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> With cash tips i made over $700 today💪🙌👏😎
> View attachment 597168


well done!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Illini said:


> 12 hours is not that unreasonable.
> Although I'm beat after 10 hours of driving, if I was on a roll making that amount of money, I can easily see myself driving 12 hours.


I been feeling it today...but i purposely take it easy during the week then go insane on the weekend...been averaging $1100 plus a week 5 weeks in a row with this method...this week i did $1400


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Ummm5487 said:


> With cash tips i made over $700 today💪🙌👏😎
> View attachment 597168


Rookie numbers. Keep honing your skills and some day you might make the big leagues.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> With cash tips i made over $700 today💪🙌👏😎
> View attachment 597168


What are cash tips? 

Seriously though, by any account, that's a great day. I did 12 hours last night as well, kicked butt too. 
792.15 on uber (includes $290 quest bonus earned Friday and Saturday night) 
40.02 on Lyft
12 cash

I'm riding the come back wave as hard as I can till unemployment ends and markets are flooded with drivers again. 

Ignite the retired dilettante who has so many opinions about driving even though he barely drives and doesn't need to.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Illini said:


> 12 hours is not that unreasonable.


sure, if one has no life and lives to do RS only. maybe?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> sure, if one has no life and lives to do RS only. maybe?


Who cant dedicate 12 hours 1 day a week to make $700....a fool that who


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Rookie numbers. Keep honing your skills and some day you might make the big leagues.
> View attachment 598308
> 
> 
> View attachment 598309


But im in a country little southern town....you in one of the most expensive places in the nation...my 700 hundred a day is like 3k a day in DC mr cocky


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> sure, if one has no life and lives to do RS only. maybe?


I wouldn't consider driving for 12 hours in ONE day means one has no life and lives to do RS only.
Remember, the OP was showing us just one day's worth of earnings.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Illini said:


> I wouldn't consider driving for 12 hours in ONE day means one has no life and lives to do RS only.
> Remember, the OP was showing us just one day's worth of earnings.


Some people are determine to see the glass half empty no matter what


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Illini said:


> I wouldn't consider driving for 12 hours in ONE day means one has no life and lives to do RS only.


the assumption being those who do it 12 hours only do it once? Hum. I stand by my post x 2.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> the assumption being those who do it 12 hours only do it once? Hum. I stand by my post x 2.


I only do a 12 hour shift at most 2x a week and still do between 900 1400 a week....the glass is half full


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SHalester said:


> the assumption being those who do it 12 hours only do it once? Hum. I stand by my post x 2.


Better to be out driving for 12 hours making money than sitting home on UP for 12 hours with nothing meaningful to say. 

I did 3 12 hour days this weekend for $1800 bucks. I don't mind working hard to make some serious coin.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

What area and platform


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Better to be out driving for 12 hours making money than sitting home on UP for 12 hours with nothing meaningful to say.
> 
> I did 3 12 hour days this weekend for $1800 bucks. I don't mind working hard to make some serious coin.


Exactly👍


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't let these nerds get you down about having no life~ I'd say you should drive even more. This is the golden age of rideshare (at least in my area, and I started the 2nd day it was in the state 7 years ago). It's like every hour is time and a half, or more. You're going to look back on this and wish you worked more when it's done.

Guy up there flexing that he makes a fortune in a day and all I see is someone wasting 5-6 days a week that even at half that number would be incredible money~

Give up your life for the summer and make a years worth of profits~


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bojingles said:


> What area and platform


It's a covid/ unemployment thing right now. I'm in Raleigh doing mostly uber, some uber eats and a tiny bit of Lyft. Got a good full time job but I'm grabbing the $40 to $50 gross per hour while I can. By September I'll be back to just a few drunk hours a week.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Better to be out driving for 12 hours making money than sitting home on UP for 12 hours with nothing meaningful to say.


do you spend 12 hours here? Yikes, 12 hours driving and then 12 hours here. Somebody needs a life. 

btw, your premise is broken. the only 2 choices are 12 hours online or 12 hours here? OK, see the sentence above.

I guess if you are single, live alone and have few responsibilities it's possible. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> I only do a 12 hour shift at most 2x a week and still do between 900 1400 a week....the glass is half full


congrats. If that works for you, for the time being, great.

It is not a glass full/half thing. Very very very few people can do 12 hours shifts as a habit and still have anything resembling a life. then again I'm comparing that to a real job and not a gig. I shouldn't do that. Being online with no ping is not really working......


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SHalester said:


> do you spend 12 hours here? Yikes, 12 hours driving and then 12 hours here. Somebody needs a life.
> 
> btw, your premise is broken. the only 2 choices are 12 hours online or 12 hours here? OK, see the sentence above.
> 
> I guess if you are single, live alone and have few responsibilities it's possible. 🤷‍♂️


Is that the best you got, pretending I said something I didn't just to try to make a put down. Since you can't read, let me spell it out for you:
You don't drive.
Even when you did, you were nothing more than a dabbler. 
You got opinions and knowledge about everything when you don't understand what it means to grind. 

So just to clear it up for you. I'm out earning while you are playing keyboard warrior bloviating about things you know nothing about.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You don't drive.
> Even when you did, you were nothing more than a dabbler.


Touched a nerve, aye? 🤷‍♂️ 
Yup, not driving for RS right this second; true. Glad you read a bit
Dabbled? OK, I take back you read a bit. I was certainly pt as our 80% of RS drivers. Reading more you would know I'm clearing doing a 'gig' for the time, schedule and a few extra dollars for this and that; not for a LIVING or a career. Oh, that's wrong, RS is not a career. 

GRIND? Tell me about your W2 history. How long did you work in a real position? We are back to you only read a bit here. 

Get back to me when you retire and tell me how much you 'grind' in retirement. 

Expand your horizons and do try to read a few more posts here.


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

I do $950 a weekend in 27 HOUR HOURS IN A SMALL MARKET AREA…ON UBER EATS…I USED TO LIVE IN THE ORANGE COUNTY AREA AND DID $2500 A WEEK AS A COURIER DRIVER…


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Seeing these high numbers earned and low online time always reminds me of the guy I met at Midway who showed me his 4hrs online time & $250 and I was like wtf how? He said his online time is 4hrs but he’s been out for 10hrs… surge camping… I think we should start posting “driveway to driveway” time which also includes the usual 30min deadhead to home offline time we never include😉


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Touched a nerve, aye? 🤷‍♂️
> Yup, not driving for RS right this second; true. Glad you read a bit
> Dabbled? OK, I take back you read a bit. I was certainly pt as our 80% of RS drivers. Reading more you would know I'm clearing doing a 'gig' for the time, schedule and a few extra dollars for this and that; not for a LIVING or a career. Oh, that's wrong, RS is not a career.
> 
> ...


You brought up w2 and retirement, are you trying to talk about investing? If so, what these guys are doing is correct first step, grinding for capital to invest. What are you doing? The little 3% match your employer gives you for your little 401k?😆


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

MY BIGGEST DAY EVER WAS WHEN I WAS DOING COURIER WORK…I MADE $1100 grinding in ORANGE COUNTY THEN HAVING A RUN TO SAN FRANCISCO WHICH WAS $740 by itself..


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

I HAVE RODE A FEW .0001 stocks to .50….HIT A FANTASY 5 jackpot and hit a multi dollar 10 SPOT KENO BET AT PECHANGA CASINO IN SAN DIEGO…MY INVESTMENT PORTFOLIO IS NICE FOR A LITTLE GUY INVESTOR …I AM MOSTLY A DIVIDED INVESTOR WHO IS BETTING BIG ON CANNABIS…


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

You seem like you're betting big on capslock~ good necroing the thread tho brasco~

I got to reread this: 


Shynrix said:


> Don't let these nerds get you down about having no life~ I'd say you should drive even more. This is the golden age of rideshare (at least in my area, and I started the 2nd day it was in the state 7 years ago). It's like every hour is time and a half, or more. You're going to look back on this and wish you worked more when it's done.
> 
> Guy up there flexing that he makes a fortune in a day and all I see is someone wasting 5-6 days a week that even at half that number would be incredible money~
> 
> Give up your life for the summer and make a years worth of profits~


And I stand by it~ our market isn't so hot anymore kinda closing in on precovid days during the week so I'm glad I stayed at it when everyday was 400+~

Hope y'all did too~


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Great day! I'm working on LYFT's $320 for 25 ride in 5 days guarantee. If I can get a bunch of short runs it might be worth it.


----------



## priusorlando (Sep 7, 2014)

EDC in Orlando is like having 3 new years eve in the same weekend! not bad for part time


----------

